# Sensor de Velocidad Mabe [Solucionado]



## DOSAHE (Feb 22, 2016)

Buen día amigos del foro. Tengo una lavadora Easy que no le funciona el sensor de velocidad, aquí en mi ciudad no lo he encontrado, quisiera saber si me ayudan a identificar los componentes de este plaquita, ya que no trae descripción ni nada y quisiera ver si los puedo reemplazar con alguno equivalente.


Este es la plaquita que va en el motor.


Gracias de antemano


----------



## John Miller (Feb 22, 2016)

DOSAHE dijo:


> Buen día amigos del foro. Tengo una lavadora Easy que no le funciona el sensor de velocidad, aquí en mi ciudad no lo he encontrado, quisiera saber si me ayudan a identificar los componentes de este plaquita, ya que no trae descripción ni nada y quisiera ver si los puedo reemplazar con alguno equivalente.
> 
> 
> Este es la plaquita que va en el motor.
> ...



Hola buen día a mi parecer y observendo la placa, el problema se ve que tiene soldaduras frias donde sale el cable, si no hace buen contacto no funciona eso pasa seguido con ese sensor Speed, con un cautin dale una pasada a esos puntos.

La placa es una WW02F00224, puedes hacer un pequeño probador, si el problema es el sensor o son las soldaduras frias.






MK.


----------



## DOSAHE (Feb 22, 2016)

Gracias por tu amable respuesta. Perdon no explique que la imagen es ilustrativa, la saque del web. Mi placa esta muy sulfatada, se mira que le cayó agua, y por eso pregunto, que transistor lleva y el otro componente al parecer es una resistencia para hacerlo yo mismo, ya que hice la prueba del led pero no manda señal, el led esta completamente apagado y no hay continuidad.


----------



## John Miller (Feb 22, 2016)

Hola buen día yo pense que era tu placa, tendrias que subir las fotos reales o tratar de ver los codigos de la resistencia y del sensor.

De donde eres porque esas placas las venden por todo lado, Europa, USA, America-Latina sea por el modelo WW03A00090, 228C2076P003, WW01F00362, WW02F00224 o el codigo pcb WK2 94VO.

MK.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2016)

El sensor Hall se puede encontrar dentro de los ventiladores de fuente de PC










Fuente : http://linea-blanca.yoreparo.com/lavadoras_secadoras/1393896.html


----------



## DOSAHE (Feb 22, 2016)

Pregunte y en mi ciudad no lo venden , soy de Reynosa, tamaulipas mexico.

esa es mi placa



y mi idea es hacer otra placa, reemplazando los componentes, Gracias DOSMETROS buscare una fuente de PC, tengo varias.


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 22, 2016)

sensor hall para lavadora, bueno bonito y barato...

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-535386586-refacciones-para-lavadora-mabe-easy-sensor-de-peso-motor-_JM_


----------



## DOSAHE (Feb 24, 2016)

Gracias por sus respuestas, hice lo que me comento DOSMETROS, busque el sensor Hall en el ventilador de Fuente de PC, tambien lo tiene el del disipador con una resistencia de 821, lo hice lo mejor posible y probe con el led y el iman, funciona, ya ayer lo conecte en la tarde a la lavadora y Wualaa. Funciona mas que mejor :3 Gracias por su ayuda a todos.


----------



## DOSAHE (Feb 24, 2016)

como lo pongo a SOLUCIONADO el tema?


----------



## John Miller (Feb 24, 2016)

Hola buen día felicitaciones por tu reparación,  no hay necesidad de poner el tema como solucionado, lo aportado le servira a muchos electrónicos que tengan el mismo problema que tu, con esto podran darle una solución rapida y confiable.

MK.


----------

